# who wants to go



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Well all my fishing buddies are busy so who wants to go fishing Sunday 
I fish out of Seadrift dock at charlies just split fuel and bait


----------



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

*charlies*

:rybka:I might b interested more info please where do u fish out of charlies how skinny ur boat go? or we can go in my boat


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

My boats a 19 ft marshall topwater shallow sport clone run in about 4 in draft about 9 in 
I fish from espritasanto to mesquite bay


----------



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

*charlies*

PM sent


----------



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

*charlies*

peewee are you still going on Sunday? Do you chunk bait or artificial? What part of san Antonio bay you thinking about?:mpd:


----------

